
Live: Amazon introduces revamped $99 Echo, and new Echo Connect calling device - assim
https://www.geekwire.com/2017/amazon-devices-services-team-holding-mystery-press-event-morning/
======
oli89
Anyone know if deaf people can use these kind of devices for living room
conversation transcription?

~~~
ghaff
It's an interesting idea but the tech is probably not really there yet. It's
one thing to have one person say something simple in a "command voice." It's
another to transcribe, in real-time, overlapping conversations in a space. I
wonder if people wore mics though.

